# Organ Donation



## Solo Christo (Sep 19, 2005)

Anyone care to share thoughts on the ethical nature of this subject?


----------



## satz (Sep 20, 2005)

That's a very interesting question, and one i have puzzled about in the past.

At first i couldn't see any problem with it at all, but after i read some documents opposing the practice of cremation, i began to have some second thoughts.

Looking forward to seeing any comments.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm seriously donating my organs and my organ donar status on my license is *organ donor* -- They can have everything except my brains and my-- ugh nevermind. 

I don't care for listening to "Christian" objections about why modern medicine is evil... I had to listen to some asinine stuff in _Contemporary Issues_ class in undergrad which was essentially a Christian ethics class confronting contemporary issues in society. Organ donation saves lives (its not like abortion and embroynic stem cell research) and it is a moral and ethical use of modern technology regardless of what some curmudgeon preacher or old man might tell you. In my humble opinion, more people should consent to be organ donors. I'm an organ donar! We don't need our heart, pancreas, spleen, kidney and livers to get our glorious resurrection body. So, if the Rescue Squad is listening please get my lifeless corpse on ice ASAP that you might save another life should the need arise.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 20, 2005)

I personally don't think that organ donation is unethical per se. Particularly when we are speaking of such things as voluntary kidney donations, etc. It can be a noble and heroic act.

That said, in reference to organ donations that occur when the donor is incapacitated (ie., before being declared dead), that's when great trust in the decision-makers is required to handle the situation ethically. 

For example, just last year a Colorado prosecutor determined that a doctor committed homicide in an organ donation case. That came about because of a willingness to bend the rules for determing when "brain death" occurs. There can be a fine line between organ donation and euthanasia. 

Involuntary organ donations occur in places like China's prisons.

Movies like _Jesus of Montreal_, _Coma_ and _Blink_ show some of the warped theology and criminal aspects of organ donation. Some people think of organ donation as consistent with reincarnation, and certainly there exists organ harvesting and a black market for organ trafficking worldwide.

However, to reiterate, under the right circumstances -- voluntary, fully informed consent, etc. -- I personally do not see anything wrong with organ donation per se.


----------



## govols (Sep 20, 2005)

I am an organ donar because I didn't have enough cash to cover my license at the time and the line was 1 1/2 hours if I went to get some money from the ATM.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 20, 2005)

*Organs for Sale*
Actually, while we are talking about voluntarily organ donation... I believe in the vitality of laissez-faire market economy, and I am willing to offer some of my organs at reasonable prices. I am a healthy and strong young twentysomething specimum fresh out of college. 

*I have a lot of student loans to pay off...* So, I am going to repost this in the *Lets do business; For Sale!* section if the moderators acquiesce. Let me know if you or your loved ones need anything... I'm willing to negotiate. I have two _good_ kidneys and only need _one._ Also, I understand I don't need my entire liver and they can use part of a liver in a successful transplant, so I making part of my liver available as well. I'm weary about selling one of my lungs, but feel free to make an offer... 

*I'm offering one of my kidneys for $18,500.
And a good part of my liver for $12,500.
*

If anybody needs an appendix I have one. Scientists believe it might actually be for the immune system after all, so if yours is ruptured and absentee, and you're feeling sick all the time, why not buy mine? I might make it available on ebay. Please, make an offer for any other organ, and I will see if it is possible that I can live without it and get back to you.


----------



## py3ak (Sep 20, 2005)

Ryan,

Any chance I could get your pancreas? I think $4,000.00 is a good price for such a strangely-named body part.


----------



## Swampguy (Sep 20, 2005)

the way I like the vino, I may take you up on a little liver.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm against it personally. I'm not an organ donor.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> I'm against it personally. I'm not an organ donor.



**bah-humbug**


----------



## satz (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> I'm against it personally. I'm not an organ donor.



Gabriel, care to share why?


----------



## Solo Christo (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by satz_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> ...


bump.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 18, 2005)

You can only donate organs if you are still alive... There have even been cases where a person was killed by the harvesting process, as they were thought to be brain dead but then revived (not for long, due to the organ harvesting). 

I would encourage everyone to do some research on organ donation before signing up.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 18, 2005)

If a person has been sprinkled in a presbyterian church and dies and a baptist gets his liver, lungs, kidneys, and eyeballs should the baptist get rebaptized to cover those parts that had only been sprinkled?

Never let it be said that I'm afraid to ask the tough questions that the masses are wondering about.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> If a person has been sprinkled in a presbyterian church and dies and a baptist gets his liver, lungs, kidneys, and eyeballs should the baptist get rebaptized to cover those parts that had only been sprinkled?
> 
> Never let it be said that I'm afraid to ask the tough questions that the masses are wondering about.


----------

